# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Возможно ли?

## afik

Можно ли  зная IP адрес просканировать комп,узнав порты при наличии файрвола на компе, а потом как нить заразить комп?..после недавной истории с аськой(с получнием так называемого "класного" номерька на подозрительном сайте ) получил кучу всяких вирей..только переустановка помогла...возможно ли такое?..есть подозрение и на сколько опасно заражение через аську??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Скорее всего, сами закачали со страниц этого подозрительного сайта. Дырявым браузером. Файрвол хорошо отбивает атаки снаружи. А если сидящий внутри браузер что-то желает скачать, то файрвол препятствовать не может.

----------


## Макcим

> с получнием так называемого "класного" номерька на подозрительном сайте


Сообщите адрес этого сайта мне в личные сообщения.

----------


## drongo

юзер сам закачает нужного трояна и через аську тоже, главное правильный подход  :Wink:

----------


## afik

> Дырявым браузером.


как это понять? Браузер - у меня новый..Opera 8..но с сайта ничего не загружал.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> юзер сам закачает нужного трояна


ничего не скачивал..даже авторизацию не выполнил его..протсо 2 минуты общения и все..

----------


## drongo

> Браузер - у меня новый..Opera 8..


а теперь, пойдём друзья на официальный сайт и посмотрим внимательно номер версии : http://ru.opera.com/download/

----------


## Rene-gad

> а теперь, пойдём друзья на официальный сайт и посмотрим внимательно номер версии


как любил говорить Альберт Эйнштейн - все относительно: у некоторых уже год 5768 наступил  :Wink:  (с чем вас и поздравляем), у некоторых Опера 8 - новый браузер.

----------


## afik

ну "относительно " новый)))..щас скачаем 9ку))

----------


## [500mhz]

а что в 8 были какието глобальные баги?
господа вы статистику посматрите, по багам и глюкам опера на последнем месте

пс
для тех кто в танке есть виджет для оперы который показывает обновляемую стату по багам на несколько браузеров включая ие лису и оперу (ну так еще конкверор линюховый и еше чета)
http://widgets.opera.com/widget/4495/

----------


## XP user

> Можно ли  зная IP адрес просканировать комп,узнав порты при наличии файрвола на компе, а потом как нить заразить комп?..после недавной истории с аськой(с получнием так называемого &quot;класного&quot; номерька на подозрительном сайте ) получил кучу всяких вирей..только переустановка помогла...возможно ли такое?..есть подозрение и на сколько опасно заражение через аську??


Через Яву и Флэш плеер можно даже не сканировать комп и всё равно узнать какие порты открыты.  :Smiley:  Сейчас самый большой риск заразиться (если вы сами не скачаете заражённые файлы) это - выполнение скриптов и ActiveX в браузере по умолчанию. Через аську сам по себе не заразитесь. Надо щёлкать на ссылку, принимать файлы через него, или пользоваться как почтовый клиент, что не советую...  :Smiley:   Paul

----------


## [500mhz]

p2u
ну тут дело не только в ActiveX , есть куча сторонних плугинописателей для браузеров, ну к примеру Alambik, скриптовый язык запускается в своей песочнице в браузере с предварительной установкой плугина, чтука экзотическая и редкая но красивая.
Представим теперь что клиент заходит на сайтег где у нас используется данный скрипт, естественно появится месадж что для коректной визуализации нужно установить тот самый плугин, 99 процентов юсеров кликнет ДА, а потом уже дело техники и фантазии

----------


## XP user

> p2u
> ну тут дело не только в ActiveX , есть куча сторонних плугинописателей для браузеров, ну к примеру Alambik, скриптовый язык запускается в своей песочнице в браузере с предварительной установкой плугина, чтука экзотическая и редкая но красивая.
> Представим теперь что клиент заходит на сайтег где у нас используется данный скрипт, естественно появится месадж что для коректной визуализации нужно установить тот самый плугин, 99 процентов юсеров кликнет ДА, а потом уже дело техники и фантазии


Я собираюсь написать подробное руководство по настройкам браузеров (особенно Firefox, который стал каким-то дырявым, с тех пор как Гугл спонсирует проект). Конечно, не должно быть плуг-инов и ад-онов в браузере не связваны с безопасностью. Но их в Firefox'e, например, не так просто убрать... (для тех, кто не знает, о чём я, наберите *about:plugins* как интернет адрес). Только NoScript с предельно жёсткими настройками спасает. И потом, даже такой мощный браузер как Опера страдает от URI уязвимостей в IE - всё, буквально всё запускается через IE.exe  explorer.exe   Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...для тех, кто не знает, о чём я, наберите about plug-ins как интернет адрес...   Paul


-наверное имелось ввиду *about:plugins * ...выдаст достаточно подробную информацию о плагинах живущих в браузере, (сработает для Mozilla Firefox  и Opera)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Можно ли  зная IP адрес просканировать комп,узнав порты при наличии файрвола на компе, а потом как нить заразить комп?..после недавной истории с аськой(с получнием так называемого "класного" номерька на подозрительном сайте ) получил кучу всяких вирей..только переустановка помогла...возможно ли такое?..есть подозрение и на сколько опасно заражение через аську??


Ответ однозначный 100% да возможно!

----------


## rav

> Я собираюсь написать подробное руководство по настройкам браузеров (особенно Firefox, который стал каким-то дырявым, с тех пор как Гугл спонсирует проект).


Стал дырявым? Он и был дырявым, просто популярность выросла, а вместе с ней выросло и количество людей, ищущих и находящих баги и дыры. И с Гуглом оно никак не связано, поскольку компания оплачивает мозильные реффереры в строке запроса, но не больше (насколько я знаю).

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Стал дырявым? Он и был дырявым, просто популярность выросла, а вместе с ней выросло и количество людей, ищущих и находящих баги и дыры...


-абсолютно справедливое утверждение, причем, по отношению к любому браузеру... и с этой точки зрения наиболее безопасным является наимение популярный браузер или новый, толькочто появившийся на рынке...диалектика жизни  :Wink:  ...но, не забывайте о бдительности при выборе, т.к. зачастую ентие "новые" браузера работают на движке дырявого Internet Explorer

----------


## XP user

> Стал дырявым? Он и был дырявым, просто популярность выросла, а вместе с ней выросло и количество людей, ищущих и находящих баги и дыры. И с Гуглом оно никак не связано, поскольку компания оплачивает мозильные реффереры в строке запроса, но не больше (насколько я знаю).


  Если Firefox уже *был* дырявым, то тогда стало существенно хуже. Есть слишком много типов дыр, которые НЕ находятся в первой серии. Поэтому многие из моих Американских друзей до сих пор сидят именно в этой (первой) серии и отказываются от 'прогресса'. Эти дыри почти все связны с поведением третьих сторон. Один несерьёзный, но зато символический и наглядный пример: отсутствие в серии 2 возможности блокировать посторонные куки отдельно (раньше была такая настройка). Такое решение можно только принимать в пользу рекламадателей. Работа Спонсора, короче. И отношение изменилось к тем, которые находят 'багы' (которые часто не баги, а умышленные механизмы). Если раньше принимали любые погрешности всерьёз, то тогда сейчас отмахиваются или прямо отрицают, что это баг. Не сомневаюсь, что и за этим стоит Спонсор... Самое грустное, что Giorgio Maone, автор NoScript постоянно должен спасти задницу пользователей этого браузера. P.S.: И Опера, к сожалению, выбрал себе такой путь со своими 'widgets'-ами. Единственное преимущество в том, что этот браузер является 'любимчиком' среди тех, которые постоянно хотят портить нам виртуальную жизнь...  Paul

----------


## rav

> Есть слишком много типов дыр, которые НЕ находятся в первой серии.


А вот этому нужно сказать спасибо открытой модели разработки. К сожалению, многие люди, приходящие в подобные проекты, не блещут программерским опытом, особенно по написанию багоустойчивого кода. А те программеры, которые обладают подобными навыками, в open source обычно не идут- они по уши загружены основной, приносящей деньги, работой.  :Smiley:  А учитывая, что популярный продукт нужно разрабатывать достаточно быстро, чтобы постоянно остаться на волне, то результат, как видим, достаточно плачевен- берут всех, кто умеет писать код любого качества. Аналогичная ситуация, кстати, в Линукс.

----------


## XP user

:@: *rav*: Справедливые замечания...   Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...наглядный пример: отсутствие в серии 2 возможности блокировать посторонные куки отдельно (раньше была такая настройка)....  Paul


-кстати, браузер Netscape Navigator базирующийся на Mozilla Firefox 2 эту фичу не потерял, так что можно перейти на него, и при этом практически ничего не потерять из функционала ОгненногоЛиса, т.к. браузер Netscape поддерживает все профили Firefox и позволяет использовать расширения для Firefox 2 (NoScript в том числе)




> ...результат, как видим, достаточно плачевен- берут всех, кто умеет писать код любого качества. Аналогичная ситуация, кстати, в Линукс.


-ну, тут можно возразить... пишут, таки да, все кому не лень, это точно, а вот решение об использовании всего написанного принимают люди определенной квалификации и абсолютно осознанно...

----------


## SDA

Все пишут о  дырах в Лисе, но реального заражения через него я не видел, по крайней мере на virusinfo. Была где-то на форуме дискуссия на эту тему, но кроме примеров, как можно подцепить заразу, реального примера заражения никто не привел. То же самое касается Оперы. Может быть кто-то поделится?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

Мошукай последний MPack (правда, у меня нет).

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Все пишут о  дырах в Лисе, но реального заражения через него я не видел, по крайней мере на virusinfo. Была где-то на форуме дискуссия на эту тему, но кроме примеров, как можно подцепить заразу, реального примера заражения никто не привел. То же самое касается Оперы. Может быть кто-то поделится?


 -имел место случай, буквально вчера наблюдал... KAV, во время первого полного сканирования ОС, выудил Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.ejr причем, что характерно, обнаружен он был сразу в двух объектах
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\68023l5n.default\Cac  he\DA7971D3d01//data007
 и в
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\rla3cn25.exe
...очень похоже на то, что зверь проник(был загружен) на машину именно через Firefox, и заметьте, с НЕразрешенными скриптами (по утверждению владельца ПК, в настройках так было всегда), материализован в Local Settings\Temp и тут же запущен, но, судя по всему, выполнить свое прямое назначение, загрузить что-то еще не смог, т.к. ESET Smart Security не пропустил несанкционированную сетевую активность

----------


## XP user

> C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\rla3cn25.exe
> ...очень похоже на то, что зверь проник(был загружен) на машину именно через Firefox, и заметьте, с НЕразрешенными скриптами (по утверждению владельца ПК, в настройках так было всегда)


 Отключение скриптов лишь часть того, что надо делать. Чаще всего атакуются plug-in'ы (Acrobat Reader, плееры всякие), а они всегда наготове, и даже запускаются когда скрипты отключены. Можно сказать, что пользователю тогда повезло, что NOD заметил заражение. Ещё есть всякие уязвимости с памятью Firefox, поэтому и советю отключить 'Историю' (то есть - поставить её на '0' дней, и если есть хороший комп + хорошую сеть, то тогда ещё и кэш. Firefox (и, кстати, любой другой браузер) не должен запоминать НИЧЕГО! Здесь описанно как настроить Firefox для максимальной безопасности.  Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-ну, тогда уж, с точки зрения максимальной безопасности,  лучше сразу пользовать браузер Lynx, ни те скриптов, ни те плагинов, и фреймов никакаких, и даже таблицы не поддерживаются... но с другой стороны, стоит ли в Инет ходить при такой паранойе?  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## XP user

> -ну, тогда уж, с точки зрения максимальной безопасности,  лучше сразу пользовать браузер Lynx, ни те скриптов, ни те плагинов, и фреймов никакаких, и даже таблицы не поддерживаются...


С текстовым браузером Lynx вы ощибаетесь - у него немало уязвимостей.



> но с другой стороны, стоит ли в Инет ходить при такой паранойе?


С каких пор знание механизмов заражения равняется параноей? У меня 'защиты' нет никакой (только тестирую продукты защиты), но я не страдаю от многочисленных алертов, и готов отдать свой комп любому эксперту на исследование. А вы?

Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> С текстовым браузером Lynx вы ощибаетесь - у него немало уязвимостей.


-я упомянул Lynx вовсе не потому, что он неуязвим для разного рода атак, тем более что это далеко не так, а по тому, что отказываясь полностью от скриптов и плагинов в браузере, мы значительно снижаем качество интернет серфинга, практически до уровня заурядного текстового браузера, ИМХО, разумеется...




> С каких пор знание механизмов заражения равняется параноей? У меня 'защиты' нет никакой (только тестирую продукты защиты), но я не страдаю от многочисленных алертов, и готов отдать свой комп любому эксперту на исследование. А вы? 
> 
> Paul


-знание механизмов это замечательно  :Smiley:  ...а вот уровень безопасности должен быть оптимальным, а не максимальным, это разумеется при условии, что серфинг не особо экстремальный...

----------


## XP user

> -я упомянул Lynx вовсе не потому, что он неуязвим для разного рода атак, тем более что это далеко не так, а по тому, что отказываясь полностью от скриптов и плагинов в браузере, мы значительно снижаем качество интернет серфинга, практически до уровня заурядного текстового браузера, ИМХО, разумеется...
> 
> -знание механизмов это замечательно  ...а вот уровень безопасности должен быть оптимальным, а не максимальным, это разумеется при условии, что серфинг не особо экстремальный...


Если вы знали бы, что я творил в реестре в разделе HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT... Мой браузер не может запускать ничего кроме самого себя, и другие программы таким же образом ограничены...
То, что у меня политика по умолчанию 'нет скриптов', 'не показать картинки', и т.д. ещё не значит, что я не смотрел тему фотографии с большим удовольствием. Подход просто другой. Зачем мне ява (я не про ява-скрипт!) и флэш плеер, когда с ними можно определить ВНУТРЕННИЙ IP-адрес? Я их, конечно же, удалил. И знаете, в отличия от того, что говорят - всё работает как надо.
Всё что не обязательно нужно - отключил. Это не паранойя, а здравый смысл. Там, где всё разрешено всегда, и 'защита' пытается ловить зловреды уже ПОСЛЕ события, будут проблемы - всегда. Зато, там, где всё запрещено, но включается по необходимости и по выбору пользователя, таких проблем меньше, или вообще отсутствуют. Очень позновательны в этом смысле - две статьи:
The Six Dumbest Ideas in Computer Security и Execution Control: Death to Antivirus.

P.S.1: Должен признаться, что у меня серфинг (в связи с моей работой - изучение новых методов заражения, фишинг, и пр.) бывает экстремальным.

P.S.2: То, что вы увидите алерт от вашей 'защиты' и вы щёлкайте 'блокировать' ещё не значит, что 'защита' зловред действительно остановила...  

Paul

----------


## rav

Я перекидывался письмами с этим самым Ranum. Когда он мне сказал, что мне не стоит заниматься безопасностью- улетел в бан.

----------


## XP user

> Я перекидывался письмами с этим самым Ranum. Когда он мне сказал, что мне не стоит заниматься безопасностью- улетел в бан.


'Errare humanum est'. О нём, как о человеке, не хотелось бы высказаться, но приведённые статьи заставляли меня лично задуматься...

Paul

----------


## rav

А чего тут думать, если всё уже написано? http://offline.computerra.ru/2007/705/337064/. Надо бы её в "Наши статьи" забросить, да как-то всё некогда да некогда...

----------


## XP user

> А чего тут думать, если всё уже написано?


Статья же была написана:



> Morrisdale, PA Sept 1, 2005


Я как раз тогда и начал задуматься...  :Wink: 



> http://offline.computerra.ru/2007/705/337064/.


С удовольствием и ваши статьи читаю. Спасибо за ссылку!

Paul

----------


## rav

1 сентября 2005 я уже забрасывал первое сообщение о бета-тестировании DefenseWall HIPS на WildersSecurity. Соответственно, задумываться начал гораздо раньше. Кстати, всё-таки дошли руки заброситься в "Наши статьи".

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Если вы знали бы, что я творил в реестре в разделе HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT... Мой браузер не может запускать ничего кроме самого себя, и другие программы таким же образом ограничены...
> Paul


-учитывая род Вашей деятельности, такой уровень безопасности, наверное, оправдан... 


> ...всё запрещено, но включается по необходимости и по выбору пользователя...
> Paul


-а вот тут можно и возразить... врядли такой подход сгодится рядовому пользователю, не имеющему ни соответствующей подготовки, ни, тем более, Вашего опыта в оценке, посещаемых им в процессе вольного серфинга интернет ресурсов, на предмет их вредоносности... но и перспектива все время пользовать браузер, столь грубо выхолощенный(т.е. с отключенными плагинами и запрещенными скриптами), тоже, его не сильно прельщает... -по симу,  рядовому среднестатистическому пользователю предлагаю компромиссный вариант: использовать альтернативный(т.е. НЕ Internet Explorer) браузер с оптимальными настройками безопасности, а вот его Учетную запись пользователя максимально ограничить в правах и привилегиях тем самым обеспечить предельно возможную безопасность всей Системы, причем, не только в  в процессе вольного серфинга по Инету... Paul, Вы согласны с таким вариантом решения проблемы безопасного пребывания в Инете?..  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Paul, Вы согласны с таким вариантом решения проблемы безопасного пребывания в Инете?..


Пожалуй, да, если пользователь знает, что делает и не поддаётся social engineering'у.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

